# Gnome 3

## kovyrlo

Всем привет!

Обновил в субботу гнум, мне он приятен, но столкнулся я с рядом проблем после обновления ...

Сперва опишу те, которые я решил:

1. После ввода логина GDM пишет, что что-то там не может поделать с файлом /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority. Смотрим права папки /var/lib/gdm и делаем выводи, что она должна принадлежать руту

2. После успешной авторизации я гнум загружается, потом сразу пишет, что что-то пошло не так и вываливается обратно в gdm, т.е. никакого тебе fallback'а. Чтобы хотя бы загрузится в fallback я сделал сие: 

```
eselect opengl set x11-sorg
```

. 

3. Но как же быть с нормальным режимом? Проблема чаще всего кроется в автозапуске. У меня это был компиз, который запускался при старте, у кого-то что-то еще. Итого чистим автозапуск ~/.config/Autostart возвращаем opengl к любимым дровам и перезапускаем gdm.

4. С тормозами после нескольких часов работы можно справится если нажать Alt-f2, ввести 'r'. Тормоза исчезают, все что открыто остается открытым.

5. Чтобы заработал empathy-accounts, необходимо поставить net-im/telepathy-connection-managers  с необходимыми USE'ами, и сделать логаут.

6. Если в панельке у переключателя раскладки нет заветных ru/en (а до этого во 2м гноме были флаги), то надо через dconf-editor поменять параметр org.gnome.libgnomekbd.indicator в false

7. Чтобы убрать из панельки спец.возможности, необходимо под рутом отредактировать файл "/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js":

Строка 30:

Было: 

```
const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['a11y', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'bluetooth', 'network', 'battery', 'userMenu'];

const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_SHELL_IMPLEMENTATION = {

    'a11y': imports.ui.status.accessibility.ATIndicator,

    'volume': imports.ui.status.volume.Indicator,

    'battery': imports.ui.status.power.Indicator,

    'keyboard': imports.ui.status.keyboard.XKBIndicator,

    'userMenu': imports.ui.userMenu.UserMenuButton

};
```

Стало: 

```
/*const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['a11y', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'bluetooth', 'network', 'battery', 'userMenu'];*/

const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['keyboard', 'volume', 'bluetooth', 'network', 'battery', 'userMenu'];

const STANDARD_STATUS_AREA_SHELL_IMPLEMENTATION = {

/*    'a11y': imports.ui.status.accessibility.ATIndicator,*/

    'volume': imports.ui.status.volume.Indicator,

    'battery': imports.ui.status.power.Indicator,

    'keyboard': imports.ui.status.keyboard.XKBIndicator,

    'userMenu': imports.ui.userMenu.UserMenuButton

};
```

И потом строка 49:

Было:

```
const GDM_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['a11y', 'display', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'battery', 'powerMenu'];

const GDM_STATUS_AREA_SHELL_IMPLEMENTATION = {

    'a11y': imports.ui.status.accessibility.ATIndicator,

    'volume': imports.ui.status.volume.Indicator,

    'battery': imports.ui.status.power.Indicator,

    'keyboard': imports.ui.status.keyboard.XKBIndicator,

    'powerMenu': imports.gdm.powerMenu.PowerMenuButton

};
```

Стало:

```
/*const GDM_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['a11y', 'display', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'battery', 'powerMenu'];*/

const GDM_STATUS_AREA_ORDER = ['display', 'keyboard', 'volume', 'battery', 'powerMenu'];

const GDM_STATUS_AREA_SHELL_IMPLEMENTATION = {

/*    'a11y': imports.ui.status.accessibility.ATIndicator,*/

    'volume': imports.ui.status.volume.Indicator,

    'battery': imports.ui.status.power.Indicator,

    'keyboard': imports.ui.status.keyboard.XKBIndicator,

    'powerMenu': imports.gdm.powerMenu.PowerMenuButton

};
```

Потом надо ребутнуть шелл

8. "В меню приложений у меня очень много хлама, которого на компе давно нет (остались только ярлыки). Раньше можно было удалить, теперь эта функция отсутствует в редакторе меню. Я хочу просто сделать меню по-умолчанию, чтобы там было только то, что установлено, не больше."

За это отвечает директория с лаунчерами ~/.local/share/applications, а нормальный редактор - x11-misc/alacarte

Теперь проблемы, которые я не смог пока решить, и если кто знает как - пишите:

1. Когда жму Обзор -> Приложения, то ощущаю сильные тормоза. Хотелось бы ускорить.

2. Не работают хоткеи запуска приложений, если нет како-либо приложения в фокусе. Т.е. чтобы запустить фф, мне надо сперва запустить gnome-terminal из дока, а затем уже кликать по хоткеюLast edited by kovyrlo on Tue Jan 03, 2012 2:06 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## _beast

 *Quote:*   

> 4. В меню приложений у меня очень много хлама, которого на компе давно нет (остались только ярлыки). Раньше можно было удалить, теперь эта функция отсутствует в редакторе меню. Я хочу просто сделать меню по-умолчанию, чтобы там было только то, что установлено, не больше. Этим, возможно, решится проблема за нумером 3

 

Попробуй нажать на иконке ( да и вообще на любом пункте меню) прав. кн. мыши с наатым ALT, должно открыться контекстное меню.

----------

## kovyrlo

 *_beast wrote:*   

> Попробуй нажать на иконке ( да и вообще на любом пункте меню) прав. кн. мыши с наатым ALT, должно открыться контекстное меню.

 

Неа, меню выскакивает и с альтом и без и состоит из (новое окно, в избранное).

Давай уточним, я говорю про меню, когда заходишь через Обзор

----------

